# Social Casino >  Contests

## SanFran876

Just curious as to why there are contests for team lava but not shark party? To be honest the only reason I came to the forum was because the bingo app advertised that the forum had contests. Considering the high cost of gems, you would think that people who play would jump at the chance to win some. It might also be more helpful if an icon in the bottom right of the bingo lobby screen had a link to this forum. I only found out about this forum because I happened to read the FAQ page. I've been playing more than a year and never read it so I'm assuming others haven't either? Just a thought.

Anyone agree?
Yes?
No?

----------


## creebz

I 100% agree!

----------


## SRpoject

We in storm8 section of forum agree, how we get looked over when it comes to contest, best shark party users... start to get used to the idea "Your insignificant" we at Storm8 forum already have.

----------


## CRYSTALscott107

Agreed! The frequently asked question that refers to this forum is complete junk. It doesn't explain how to get there at all. It just says to see the create ID AND Password and then nothing. What?! There should be link to click or a link at all to their web page. They need to improve the way we access help and finding more friends. That would make this game much more enjoyable and probably increase the amount of people playing. I currently have 3 friends that send me daily gifts. It's really pathetic.

----------


## FrozenTurtle

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I'll talk with the other Community Managers about this. In the meantime, you are all free to participate in our TeamLava Contests.

----------

